# Agfa Vicking



## Dany (Dec 17, 2011)

The same problem is for every collectors.
Shelves are now too small to contain all my vintage cameras.
So I put them everywhere in the house.......








Dany


----------



## Derrel (Dec 17, 2011)

That is a pretty camera. Looks nice there next to the flowers.


----------



## Proteus617 (Dec 17, 2011)

Do you ever put a roll of film through it?


----------



## Dany (Dec 22, 2011)

Not yet but may be in the future


Daniel


----------

